# Zune 30 gig help!



## mcslimg (Jul 15, 2007)

hey i have a 30 gig 1st gen zune.

i took it apart because the buttons were sticking. i figured it might have gotten something stuck in there.

so after i took it apart, and replaced EVERYTHING EXACTLY the way it was originally, when i go to start it up/plug it in (power cord) the zune screen just flashes over and over. keeps coming on then off on then off. anyone know what might be wrong??


----------



## 89fiveohgt (Jul 30, 2008)

mine did that and i sent it to Microsoft and they sent me a new one. I guess since mine was still under warranty though. Its a failure of the hard drive more than likely. Good luck with that if its not under warranty. You could try going to best buy they fix them. Can't quote price though sorry


----------



## isa53:6 (Aug 1, 2008)

I was having issues with my 1st gen Zune and then I found a solution that helped: I did a reset by holding down the left arrow and the down button simultaneously (I believe it was that combination--you can try others)--and it started working great. At least it would be worth a try!


----------

